# Assistant looking for a composer!



## bbunker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey, VI-controllers!

I've kind of been on here for a little while, but I've had kind of a big change now. I'm back in southern california after five years abroad, and as of today, I'm now a complete civilian, and Uncle Sam is no longer going to be paying me to wander around Europe with a guitar in one hand and a macBook in the other. So, the combat boots will be collecting dust in the closet, but my bank account's going to get awfully dusty too with the expenses of moving 5,000 miles!

While I've been sending off applications to all the Walmarts and Office Depots in a 300-mile radius, I think I contribute a lot, and get a lot out of, being another composer's assistant at this stage in my life. I'm going back to school to do a Doctorate in the Fall, so getting to work with other composers in the field (ha...get it? It's an Army pun...oh, never mind) would be as valuable, if not more so, than any lecture series I could take.

Here's my soundcloud of the stuff I've been working on personally for the last year or so:
https://soundcloud.com/brian-bunker

If anybody fellow Southern California-types are looking for an assistant, I'd love to hear about any opportunities you might have. Or, if you're willing to share some wisdom with someone literally off the boat, I'd love that too!

Sorry for the long vanity post. Thanks again to all for making this a great forum!


----------

